# Home of the HillyBilly 2010



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

CUMBERLAND
BOWHUNTER’S 2010
UPCOMING SHOOTS

LEAUGES 
Start in January
Monday Night 7pm Animal / 3D
Friday Night 7pm Target

Gambler’s Classic
January 30th Sat -7pm–600 round Vegas face
January 31st Sun -1pm–600 round Vegas face

Western MD Open
February 27th Sat 3pm and 7pm 360 round
February 28th Sun 1pm 360 round

MD State Championship
March 26th Fri 6pm-9pm late registration 
(Open for Practice) 6pm to 9pm 
March 27th Sat 300 round count X’s
March 28th Sun 300 round count X’s

Hillbilly Shoot
June 25th Fri Practice all day
June 26th Sat 8am til 3pm
4pm Hinkle Monster shoot
June 27th Sun 8am to 1pm 

Indoor 3-D Tournament 1 Saturday each month 6pm
Must shoot 3 of 4 events to qualify for money 
January 16th	
February 20th 
March 20th
April 17th


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WHOOO HOOO
HILLBILLY 2010:tongue:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

UGHHH!!!! Now I'm torn between our state target event or the HillBilly shoot. Maybe if TheShooter can convince me and dad to come on down and join in his fun and festivities(save a spot on the line for us), we may just have to venture south that weekend. I think if him and Hinky also say we are shooting jug handle holes at 30YDS, that would also really entice us. Besides, I have to redeem myself for the blunder at 35YDS last year.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

jumpmaster said:


> CUMBERLAND
> BOWHUNTER’S 2010
> UPCOMING SHOOTS
> 
> ...


:whoo:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Is it the end of June yet?

Can't wait for the Hill Billy Shoot!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

I WILL redeem myself this year on *The HILL!!!*:wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*hillbilly*

How many shooters does the Hillbilly usually draw? Is the course as up and down as the name might imply?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TNMAN said:


> How many shooters does the Hillbilly usually draw? Is the course as up and down as the name might imply?




```

```

:nod::nod:

about 70 score cards turned in last year... 


pic thread.... hard to see any depth, but notice the target stands lower cross members, and or the backgrounds of the shooter pics....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956461&highlight=hillbilly


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

And don't forget an extra set of boots incase your mouth starts talking before your brain is engaged. :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> And don't forget an extra set of boots incase your mouth starts talking before your brain is engaged. :wink:




```

```
hillbilly is as hillbilly does :tongue:.... 

ummmmm... extra set of pumas-adidas will be on someones' wants list this 

year... hope santa didn't forget.....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hillbilly is as hillbilly does :tongue:....
> ...


:doh:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope to make the Hill billy this year. Just love a wedding.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hillbilly is as hillbilly does :tongue:....
> ...





Moparmatty said:


> :doh:


See you all keep poking fun at me after all these months, and at least I was smart enough to learn from my mistakes

I don't have to get stung multiple times to realize it hurts. Those southerners keep on poking at it, and poking at it till they get stung so much their feet swell up. (oh wait that was just from running around barefoot)


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> See you all keep poking fun at me after all these months, and at least I was smart enough to learn from my mistakes
> 
> I don't have to get stung multiple times to realize it hurts. Those southerners keep on poking at it, and poking at it till they get stung so much their feet swell up. (*oh wait that was just from running around barefoot*)


:lol:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Cant Wait*

I cant wait for this shoot this year! I had a blast last year. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> I cant wait for this shoot this year! I had a blast last year. :darkbeer:


I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again as well. Will see some of the "regulars" at LAS in a couple of weeks, but that's not the same as sitting around in the dark late at night. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Heck, with the new date, I may be able ot make it out again. 

Definately is a class shoot.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I'll be there again this year.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Well I'm going to try to make it this year! Seems the Coast Guard has decided to transfer me to Curtis Bay. Look forward to shooting with you guys!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

str8arrow said:


> Well I'm going to try to make it this year! Seems the Coast Guard has decided to transfer me to Curtis Bay. Look forward to shooting with you guys!


Welcome to "Bodymore" Keep your head down!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be there with my Thong on!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> I'll be there with my Thong on!


You should try to find some old school basket ball shorts to go along with your thong!! (You know the old short nylon kind...LOL)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> You should try to find some old school basket ball shorts to go along with your thong!! (You know the old short nylon kind...LOL)


Don't give him any ideas the thong was scary enough.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Don't give him any ideas the thong was scary enough.


Yeah, but this year he needs to shoot the entire hill in his thong!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> I'll be there with my Thong on!




```

```
:hand::hand:

:fear::fear:

.:no::no::no:.....:booty::booty:

then again, there is no reason for you and the monster to miss out on the 

late night wallyworld run.. !!.........heheheheeeeeeee


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Yeah, but this year he needs to shoot the entire hill in his thong!!


You do realize that thong most likely will end up on someone's steering wheel come sunday morning. Can you imagine what the back of that thing would look like if he wore it all day on the hillukey:.

I already pity poor Chris for having to remove it from his steering wheel last year, and Roger only had it on for a few hours.


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cumberland Bowhunters Gambler’s Classic*

Cumberland Bowhunters is holding the Gambler’s Classic this weekend

January 30th Sat -7pm–600 round Vegas face

January 31st Sun -1pm–600 round Vegas face


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Pantera07 said:


> Welcome to "Bodymore" Keep your head down!


 :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

let's get this one back on top.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

str8arrow said:


> Well I'm going to try to make it this year! Seems the Coast Guard has decided to transfer me to Curtis Bay. Look forward to shooting with you guys!



Son what did you do to get punished this bad?? Curtis Bay what a hole. Even NY looks good compared to Curtis Bay.


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Indoor 3-D at HillBilly house*

There will be an indoor 3-D shoot at the Cumberland Bowhunter at 6pm Saturday night 3/20/10


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Lets get this post back to the top and keep it there!! The Hillbilly is only a few months away and will be here before you know it!! There will be a wedding taking place this year in the area where the "Hinky" shoot takes place on friday evening.. Also there just may be a new baby there... That is if the wife has it before the shoot!! 
Lets keep this at the top and keep the Hillbilly going and make it the biggest field shoot on the east coast!! It is a great time to be had by all and meet new people from all around!

:darkbeer::darkbeer::wink::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TheShooter said:


> Lets get this post back to the top and keep it there!! The Hillbilly is only a few months away and will be here before you know it!! There will be a wedding taking place this year in the area where the "Hinky" shoot takes place on friday evening.. Also there just may be a new baby there... That is if the wife has it before the shoot!!
> Lets keep this at the top and keep the Hillbilly going and make it the biggest field shoot on the east coast!! It is a great time to be had by all and meet new people from all around!
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::wink::wink:


Will there be any thong underwear this year?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I have been contacted again this year by the Manager of the Holiday Inn offering discounted rates for the HillBilly Weekend of $89.00 per night....

Would like to get a head count for him so he can block some rooms for all of us at that rate.....

Anyone interested????*


.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*planning on coming*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *I have been contacted again this year by the Manager of the Holiday Inn offering discounted rates for the HillBilly Weekend of $89.00 per night....
> 
> Would like to get a head count for him so he can block some rooms for all of us at that rate.....
> 
> ...


Count me in


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Will they consider disabling the fire alarms this time?? (wasn't that in Cumberland?? )


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Will they consider disabling the fire alarms this time?? (wasn't that in Cumberland?? )


*YESSSSSSSSSsssss.....it was....and I tried to sleep through it.....then they came banging on the doors and yelling.....GET OUT!!!!......GET OUT!!!!! :mg:

Since we won't be there during the 4th of July weekend this year....maybe there will be less kids.....who were the ones that pulled the fire alarm on my floor!!!*

.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Count me and wife in.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Sweet keep the numbers going up and keep this post at the top!!!!!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Hillbilly*

Wouldn't miss it for the world, bump for ya Shooter. :thumbs_up


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK folks.....need a head count for the Holiday Inn Manager for the discount rooms. He will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms.

Please just add your name to this post to sign up as it will make it easier to count everyone...THANKS!!!

1. Lucky
2. LoneEagle
3. CapeMayBowman*


.


----------



## 5spotbullseye (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm planning on being there this year. This will probably be the first big shoot I go to after being out of the game for almost 2 years now. Looking forward to seeing some familar faces!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK folks.....need a head count for the Holiday Inn Manager for the discount rooms. He will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms.
> 
> Please just add your name to this post to sign up as it will make it easier to count everyone...THANKS!!!
> 
> ...


4. Montigre--need that cushy bed and in-room refer....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> 4. Montigre--need that cushy bed and in-room refer....


*I'll see what I can do.... :wink:


OK....all of you procrastinators out there....

Time to be putting the HillBilly on your calendar to shoot this year and come and have FUN with the rest of us...*

.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK folks.....need a head count for the Holiday Inn Manager for the discount rooms. He will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms.
> 
> Please just add your name to this post to sign up as it will make it easier to count everyone...THANKS!!!
> 
> ...


We are in Blondstar and Pennysdad


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK folks.....need a head count for the Holiday Inn Manager for the discount rooms. He will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms and you can reserve yours with a credit card once we get a few more signed up.

Please just add your name to this post if you want a room for the discount rate of $89.00+ tax at the Holiday Inn....

1. Lucky
2. LoneEagle
3. CapeMayBowman
4. Montigre--need that cushy bed and in-room refer....
5. "Blondie" & PennysDad*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK folks.....need a head count for the Holiday Inn Manager for the discount rooms. He will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms and you can reserve yours with a credit card once we get a few more signed up.
> 
> Please just add your name to this post if you want a room for the discount rate of $89.00+ tax at the Holiday Inn....
> 
> ...




*WELLLLLLLLL............anyone else interested in a nice comfy bed for the weekend????????

Sticky.....you going to stay over Friday night????*


.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Most likely Lucky, but... I have a minor conflict in scheduling that I'm trying to get worked out.... you may as well add me to the list tho, cause I'm gonna find a way to at least be there for Friday's events..  :cheers:


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I am trying to get the wife and I down to the Hillbilly this year, Do most people camp on site / is there camping available?? 

Might have to print off one of those cut sheets I hear you guys arguing about and make sure my 3d axis is right if I am going to venture away from the flat lands....That Hamskea tool I just ordered should come in handy


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Most likely Lucky, but... I have a minor conflict in scheduling that I'm trying to get worked out.... you may as well add me to the list tho, cause I'm gonna find a way to at least be there for Friday's events..  :cheers:


Free beer Friday night!!!!
Scheduling conflict solved


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

We do have room for camping, just no hookups for electricity. We have the club house open all the time, with two rest rooms. We also have a shower for the campers.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes sir there is camping there. There is a shower in the clubhouse also. 

Andy it is nice to see you are going to get back into shooting again!! Get Scott shooting again and down here!

Free Beer?!?!?!?!?!? Sweet! 

Keep this post at the top! Shoot will be here before you know it!!!


----------



## 5spotbullseye (Oct 20, 2004)

TheShooter said:


> Yes sir there is camping there. There is a shower in the clubhouse also.
> 
> Andy it is nice to see you are going to get back into shooting again!! Get Scott shooting again and down here!
> 
> ...


I'll get in touch with him soon. He was having some shoulder problems this past winter, so I'm not sure how that's going.

Got my LAS order yesterday......all the field & hunter faces and a couple other little goodies. I need revamp my target range at the house too. Long ways off from getting some marks!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget.


----------



## 5spotbullseye (Oct 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Let's keep this thread up to the top !!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, cos the mailman brought me something in the mail today... :lol: :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I may show...... 


Or I may not show.....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> I may show......
> 
> 
> Or I may not show.....



*...............................and that is suppose to be "NEW" news to the rest of us????*

.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> I may show......
> 
> 
> Or I may not show.....


Ride up with me...you know you will only have to stay half of the day....we can leave after I blow up my bow! :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looking forward to the Hillbilly again this year...

Won't be staying at the Holiday inn though...

You'll find my tent just off the parking lot...

Don't want to have to worry about that driving thing once I'm done shooting...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Looking forward to the Hillbilly again this year...
> 
> Won't be staying at the Holiday inn though...
> 
> ...


*AHHHhhhhhh... got news for ya....SARGE....if you want to party with the rest of us Friday night....driving/riding will be required as the wedding reception is going to be at the Holiday Inn...*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHhhhhhh... got news for ya....SARGE....if you want to party with the rest of us Friday night....driving/riding will be required as the wedding reception is going to be at the Holiday Inn...*
> 
> .


I knew that and still trying to figure out how to come to grips with it...I know I wanna camp...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have yet to determine exactly where I'm gonna stay. I figure I'll talk it over with the crowd at the Extravaganza and see who is doing what. I'm figuring camping is going to be the odds on favorite.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I have yet to determine exactly where I'm gonna stay. I figure I'll talk it over with the crowd at the Extravaganza and see who is doing what. I'm figuring camping is going to be the odds on favorite.


I will definitely be camping. Once the wedding reception is over, I'll be back on sight and ready to "get serious". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I will definitely be camping. Once the wedding reception is over, I'll be back on sight and ready to "get serious". :wink:


Good then you're driving my butt back...:darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Good then you're driving my butt back...:darkbeer::cocktail:


Can do - I will behave myself at the reception. :tongue:

Can you verify that what we worked on this morning is fixed now? www.ncfaa-archery.org is blocked here at the hospital, but I can get on AT 

Nevermind - just got your email - thanks


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Can do - I will behave myself at the reception. :tongue:
> 
> Can you verify that what we worked on this morning is fixed now? www.ncfaa-archery.org is blocked here at the hospital, but I can get on AT
> 
> Nevermind - just got your email - thanks


We can negotiate who is driving who back later...


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Please book a room for me and Meljo for Friday and Saturday night. We just need a king size bed.

We'll need it for Friday's Big Bowgod Event.

Thanks,

Rog


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I knew that and still trying to figure out how to come to grips with it...I know I wanna camp...


I will make sure that the Campers get back over to the club safe, and sound after the reception. Weather it's me or someone else there will be a designated driver on hand to get folks back to the club afterwards. Last thing we want to see is half of the Hill in a holding cell come Saturday morning:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I will make sure that the Campers get back over to the club safe, and sound after the reception. Weather it's me or someone else there will be a designated driver on hand to get folks back to the club afterwards. Last thing we want to see is half of the Hill in a holding cell come Saturday morning:wink:


Me and prag are already taking that one on...you worry 'bout getting married...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Me and prag are already taking that one on...you worry 'bout getting married...


I'll do my part, but we have been planning since we decided to have the reception off site that there has to be a DD there for the guys who are camping. I want everyone to have fun, drink as much as they like, and not have to worry about getting back to the tent safe, and sound.

They're charging an arm, and a leg for booze so you guys had better do me proud, and get my money's worth out of it:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I know I'll do my part...iffn' I whoop prag into driving at least...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I know I'll do my part...iffn' I whoop prag into driving at least...


No_X_Eddie is going to the Hill this year - we'll "hire" him to be our shuttle.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No_X_Eddie is going to the Hill this year - we'll "hire" him to be our shuttle.


If I need to I can drive second shift. Get my drinkin in first and then drive.:tongue:

Let me know what you need. I just don't seem to run as hard as I used to.:dontknow:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

There will be plenty of people there who DON'T drink so a sober ride back will not be an issue.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Need to keep this on top.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Got my room booked for Friday and Saturday night! Ready to party with the Bowgod!

Have you heard of "Ride of the First Knight"? I am the First Knight!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Roger we are all praying that we dont see you jumping out of the wedding cake wearing your now famous attire. LOL


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WELLLLLLLLL............anyone else interested in a nice comfy bed for the weekend????????
> 
> Sticky.....you going to stay over Friday night????*
> 
> ...


MS Lucky, we are going to stay over Sat night to, so if you get us the room rate for Sat night that will be great.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Please book a room for me and Meljo for Friday and Saturday night. We just need a king size bed.
> 
> We'll need it for Friday's Big Bowgod Event.
> 
> ...



*The H.I. Manager will give us the phone number and code for the block of rooms and you can reserve yours with a credit card once we get a few more signed up.


1. Lucky & Mr.Lucky
2. LoneEagle
3. CapeMayBowman
4. Montigre--need that cushy bed and in-room refer....
5. "Blondie" & PennysDad
6. WVDBLLUNG & Meljo


OK FOLKS......Times a wastin......sign up if you want to "GET A ROOM"!!!!*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there for Fri night, but... I may be headin out Sat am to head North to the land of Syrup Suckers.. it seems that this 'event' is falling right in the middle of my two week escape, so... at this moment I am planning to be there for Friday's festivities and then head out Sat for my trek North... (and cut my two week escape in half) though, this could change slightly... so put me down for at least one night.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Roger we are all praying that we dont see you jumping out of the wedding cake wearing your now famous attire. LOL


Speak for yourself Joe!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Speak for yourself Joe!


Now I'm starting to wonder about you...:set1_thinking:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder about you...:set1_thinking:


Most would be nervous, but you're starting to wonder.  

Makes me nervous that you're starting to wonder.

Don't be getting your hopes up Sarge.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You're the one wanting to see a dude in a thong...

But even if I swung that way...you wouldn't be my "type":tongue:

You going to make it down this year or what...???


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> You're the one wanting to see a dude in a thong...
> 
> But even if I swung that way...you wouldn't be my "type":tongue:
> 
> You going to make it down this year or what...???


you have a "type" ?:set1_thinking:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> you have a "type" ?:set1_thinking:


Crap....I hope he isn't down with the brown....I am riding with him :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge shoots in his pajamas and BowGod fishes in his - things that make you go Hmmmmm


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

So whats the date of this shindig?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> So whats the date of this shindig?


The weekend before the 4th of July (26/27 June)


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OKKKKKkkkkkkkkkkkk......BOYZZZZzzz & GIRLZZZZZzzzzz.......

Time to make that call and reserve your room at the Holiday Inn, Cumberland.

Just call and ask for the Archery Tournament rate of $89.00 per night.

A little hint.....it's a little more quite if you request a room on a high floor away from the railroad tracks..:wink:

Here is their contact info.....

Holiday Inn
www.hicumberland.com
100 South George Street
Cumberland, MD 21502
(301) 724-8800


See you there...:teeth:*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Lucky,

I'm being told there are no rooms available at the $89.00 rate and am being quoted $126.00 for the room. They are also not able to inform me how many rooms were actually blocked at the "archery" rate. I'm being Scr$wed here....:angry:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I have been contacted again this year by the Manager of the Holiday Inn offering discounted rates for the HillBilly Weekend of $89.00 per night....
> 
> Would like to get a head count for him so he can block some rooms for all of us at that rate.....
> 
> ...



Well... since the better half is talking about tagging along this year I suppose the tent is out... so I guess I'll be keeping the hotel awake this year instead of the campers.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... since the better half is talking about tagging along this year I suppose the tent is out... so I guess I'll be keeping the hotel awake this year instead of the campers.


But, But, But, what will us campers use to keep the bears scared away? :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... since the better half is talking about tagging along this year I suppose the tent is out... so I guess I'll be keeping the hotel awake this year instead of the campers.


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:best news I've heard in awhile...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:best news I've heard in awhile...


Well if the truth be known, I'm sure the reason Steve is planning to stay at the hotel is so his new Maxxis does have to spend a night without air conditioning.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well if the truth be known, I'm sure the reason Steve is planning to stay at the hotel is so his new Maxxis does have to spend a night without air conditioning.


Dang prag...do you know everything about everybody...:noidea:? You're getting to be as bad a gossip as an old woman...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Dang prag...do you know everything about everybody...:noidea:? You're getting to be as bad a gossip as an old woman...


Oh, this isn't gossip - I've seen the pix.  There are NO secrets on AT. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057803460&postcount=15


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Dang prag...do you know everything about everybody...:noidea:? You're getting to be as bad a gossip as an old woman...





pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, this isn't gossip - I've seen the pix.  There are NO secrets on AT.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057803460&postcount=15


You know what they say about posting stuff in the internet. Some predator is gonna find it and use it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Lucky,
> 
> I'm being told there are no rooms available at the $89.00 rate and am being quoted $126.00 for the room. They are also not able to inform me how many rooms were actually blocked at the "archery" rate. I'm being Scr$wed here....:angry:


Monti, or anyone else for that matter, You can also book your room under the Reed/Molina wedding, and get the 89.00 a night rate. If they give you any issues with that let me know, and I'll light a fire under their azz. We're giving them a lot of money that week, so we kind of have them under our thumb so to speak.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Monti, or anyone else for that matter, You can also book your room under the Reed/Molina wedding, and get the 89.00 a night rate. If they give you any issues with that let me know, and I'll light a fire under their azz. We're giving them a lot of money that week, so we kind of have them under our thumb so to speak.


Thanks, Dave, that's very kind of you, but I'd really like the rooms for 2 nights (the 25th and 26th) and they only have the wedding rooms blocked for one night (25th). The second night was back at the $126.00 rate. Grrrr. Something similar happened last year too, if I recall correctly....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Thanks, Dave, that's very kind of you, but I'd really like the rooms for 2 nights (the 25th and 26th) and they only have the wedding rooms blocked for one night (25th). The second night was back at the $126.00 rate. Grrrr. Something similar happened last year too, if I recall correctly....


They should all be together, because they know the wedding is directly tied to the shoot. They better not think I am paying reg. price for the second night, or we'll move the reception, and cut them out on a lot of money.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> They should all be together, because they know the wedding is directly tied to the shoot. They better not think I am paying reg. price for the second night, or we'll move the reception, and cut them out on a lot of money.


I'd strongly suggest giving them a ringy because they have the wedding rooms booked for just the 1 night at the reduced rate and they have no idea of any archery event going on that weekend.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> I'd strongly suggest giving them a ringy because they have the wedding rooms booked for just the 1 night at the reduced rate and they have no idea of any archery event going on that weekend.


Maybe your just not talking to the right person. Jen just emailed the lady in charge of the whole thing. She is talking to the sales director in the am to get this whole thing straightened out. If you call again ask to talk to Sam Capacchione. Her # is 301-724-8800 ext 239


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OKKAYYYYyyyyy......

Calm down everyone.....I left a message for Kevin the Manager to alert the whole staff of our discounted rate for the weekend.

Please give him a little time in the morning to take care of this and make a call in the afternoon.

Thanks

Lucky*


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well if the truth be known, I'm sure the reason Steve is planning to stay at the hotel is so his new Maxxis does have to spend a night without air conditioning.


Yea, you got it... and Sticky... you can ask Prag, Hornet, and anyone else in the tents...

... me... the fire alarms... no difference!

:evil:

My wife has actually slept with ear plugs for nearly 25 years.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*From Kevin at the Holiday Inn.........*

Hello Susan,
I’m sorry to hear that someone had an issue with the block. Samantha, my catering sales manager was handling the block because it was tied in with Jennifer Molina’s wedding. I checked the block and everything should be opened. Maybe you could please post something so the Archery participants know it’s tied into Jennifer’s wedding. We couldn’t include the “Hillbilly” in the title of the block, it’s titled: Molina Archery Block. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience and this should resolve any future issues.


*Hope this helps everyone........

I just called and made our reservations for Friday and Saturday night at the $89.00 rate with no problem :teeth:*


.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ahh.. shoulda known.. that Bowgod.. always wanting to be in the limelight..   :wink:

Thanks Darlin.. I'm gonna call this weekend.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *From Kevin at the Holiday Inn.........*
> 
> Hello Susan,
> I’m sorry to hear that someone had an issue with the block. Samantha, my catering sales manager was handling the block because it was tied in with Jennifer Molina’s wedding. I checked the block and everything should be opened. Maybe you could please post something so the Archery participants know it’s tied into Jennifer’s wedding. We couldn’t include the “Hillbilly” in the title of the block, it’s titled: Molina Archery Block. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience and this should resolve any future issues.
> ...



Is the $89 single, double, or does it even matter?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But, But, But, what will us campers use to keep the bears scared away? :shade:




```

```
Banjo music of course...

:zip:

:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yea, you got it... and Sticky... you can ask Prag, Hornet, and anyone else in the tents...
> 
> ... me... the fire alarms... no difference!
> 
> ...


Which floor are you on? :noidea: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Which floor are you on? :noidea: :zip: :chortle:


YOURS!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*$89.00 will get you any bed............except mine *


.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *$89.00 will get you any bed............except mine *
> 
> 
> .



Works for me. 

Edited for content.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

lets kick this post back to the top it has been at bottom for awhile!!


----------

